# RIP David A. North



## STEVETERRY (Feb 26, 2017)

It it with deep sadness that I report the passing of David A. North, ETC's Rigging General Manager. He died peacefully in his sleep last night, after a battle with cancer.

David was a frequent presence on Control Booth. 

Before taking on his current position at ETC, he held a number of senior positions in ETC Technical Services. This often made him the go-to resource in our industry for the answer to the question "How do I fix this problem?", whether it was related to ETC gear or not.

David will be deeply missed by his friends and colleagues.

ST


----------



## Amiers (Feb 26, 2017)

This popped up on my FB this morning. Condolences to the family.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Feb 26, 2017)

One of the nicest people I've had the opportunity to meet. Very sad to hear this. My condolences to both his family and the ETC family.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 26, 2017)

I am deeply saddened to hear this news. 

I got to meet David in Middleton in '04 when I went to ETC End User Training. True southern gentleman and a genius in his field.

He was one of the "Go To" folks here on CB, had *THE ANSWER* when he posted and you could take that answer to the bank. Even if folks disagreed with him, the thread never got snarky, his gentleman personality came thru and we all learned something.

I considered him a friend and a colleague, even though I will never have his knowledge nor genius. 

Thus he is already greatly missed.

My thoughts to his wife Vikki and his family. We know what you have lost.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 26, 2017)

Our deepest condolences to the North family and the ETC family from the ControlBooth community. David always had a warm smile at conventions, had a knack for clear explanations of complex systems, and always made time to answer questions on CB. 

He will be greatly missed.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh how sad. David helped out a lot of people around here. I met him a few times at the shows and it was always great to talk with him. He will be missed. At the same time, his 430 posts will live on here on CB helping out people for many years to come. 

Thank you David.


----------



## TuckerD (Feb 26, 2017)

I was very shocked by the news last night. Even today I can't really believe it. It was only a few months ago that I was eating lunch with him and several other members of the rigging division at ETC. The countless people he worked with over his career will miss him greatly. If anyone knows of some way I can send flowers or condolences to ETC or David's family, please PM me.

Rest in peace, David.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 26, 2017)

TuckerD said:


> I was very shocked by the news last night. Even today I can't really believe it. It was only a few months ago that I was eating lunch with him and several other members of the rigging division at ETC. The countless people he worked with over his career will miss him greatly. If anyone knows of some way I can send flowers or condolences to ETC or David's family, please PM me.
> 
> Rest in peace, David.



Davids wife - Vikki, has an FB page were many posts have been made offering condolences. 

I've no idea how to provide a link to her page, sorry.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's the direct link.

https://www.facebook.com/vicki.north.squire/posts/1481595538531335


----------



## JohnD (Feb 27, 2017)

What a lovely tribute by Vicki North.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Feb 27, 2017)

Just saw this from ETC on FB and was blown away. I didn't get to know David personally, but he definitely helped me on more than one occasion via his advice on here. I always have a tremendous amount of respect for anyone who invests time to acquire such a wealth of knowledge yet spend it so freely to help others advance their craft. Very sad to hear this, my condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Van (Feb 28, 2017)

I shared this news with the folks here at Stagecraft Yesterday. Many were aware that he had been battling Cancer, some were not, but all who have been here for any length of time were saddened to hear the news. David was a cornerstone in this industry and will be sorely missed. 
Deepest condolences and sympathy from the Stagecraft Family to the ETC family.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 28, 2017)

A very nice page on the ETC website.

https://www.etcconnect.com/About/News/In-Memoriam--David-North.aspx


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 1, 2017)

I met David a few times over the years at the ETC booth at LDI. He was always friendly and helpful when I spoke with him.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 2, 2017)

Took me a while to find the post, but David was actually one of the few CB members that I have actually had the pleasure of meeting in person.


DavidNorth said:


> However, I did also spend some great time with TheaterEd and friend in a span of time where we all thought they were the winners, so I will take care of them too.
> 
> I have something for you, bdkdesigns, so come see me or Laura at the booth tomorrow! I invite everyone else to stop by as well and see what all are calling "cute."
> 
> David



It may have been 4 years ago, but I still remember him showing us around the ETC booth and talking to us about the Source 4 Mini. One of the few moments from that weekend that has stuck with me. Super nice guy and clearly loved sharing his knowledge. He will be missed indeed.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 17, 2017)

ETC posted today that the memorial for our friend, mentor, and coworker, David North, begins at 1:00 pm on Saturday, March 18th at the ETC Headquarters building in Middleton, WI. A visitation will follow the eulogy. 
The eulogy portion of the memorial will be live-streaming at http://bit.ly/2n2UGNg and available through April 18th.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 18, 2017)

I didn't take a picture because it just didn't seem right, but there was a lovely Memorial for David in the ETC booth at USITT.


----------



## Amiers (Mar 18, 2017)

I hope they went all out at HQ. Sucks I have to work or I would of driven up.


----------

